
5 Early-Stage Alternatives to the Traditional Investment Model of Startups - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/five-alternatives-to-traditional-investment.php
======
MicahWedemeyer
A bit of a misleading headline here. It's just a listing of five different YC-
type programs. That counts as one alternative in my book.

This is like titling an article _5 Alternatives to the Traditional Mortgage_
and then listing five different but nearly identical ARMs from five different
banks.

